# power flex 4 reset?



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

What exactly are you trying to do? Are you trying to reset a fault on the drive without powering the drive down, or, at the very least, without having to open an electrical panel to reset the drive?

In my personal opinion, ANY time that a drive faults out, you should at least see what the fault is before attempting to reset the drive. 

Also in my own opinion, the best thing about the Powerflex 4's is that they can be thrown away and a different drive can be purchased. We have a lot of Powerflex 4's, 40's and a few 70's here and we are always having problems with the 4's. We rarely have any problems with the 40's or 70's. 
I'd like to get rid of all of the Powerflex 4's that we have, but that is not my decision.


----------

